
The bizarre fish that evolved for oceans, but lives on land - narad
http://www.dnaindia.com/scitech/report_the-bizarre-fish-that-evolved-for-oceans-but-lives-on-land_1582177
======
zlapper
More about this fish (inc. picture)

<http://www.fishbase.org/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=56805>

